# Say Goodbye to PCI



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

.

http://kingofgng.com/eng/2010/06/22/intel-says-farewell-to-pci-bus/



> Soon another technology that in the past years dominated the always-changing universe of computer hardware will bite the dust. Thats the decision by Intel, the merciless executioner of standards which the company itself imposes on the market and that in the upcoming months will rule the end of official support for the PCI bus. Developed by the Californian chipmaker in 1993, the PCI Local Bus standard has been implemented on all the motherboards for x86 and compatible platforms until 2004, the year when it passed on the baton to the younger and faster PCI Express technology.


.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

The above post only means that Intel is saying farewell to PCI bus, not necessarily other competitors:

PCI Express 3.0 Spec Nears Completion.

-- Tom


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Tom, edited the title.


----------



## BobsComputerSvc (Oct 2, 2008)

I am Glad now people will switch to PCI x1 the transfer rate is so much better i think like 13x or so. Nice to see a good move towards the future.


----------

